# For the dog lovers that like muscle...on a female



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Shes one of the dogs that was suposedly abused lol ....
Anyways was going through some pics and decided to share these....


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

great looking girl.

i always enjoy looking at pictures of your dogs.

post. post. post. =]


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

thanks for the compliment


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

beautiful gurl!!!!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That is a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ooo la la! she's so perdy! There's no way in heck that dog is abused!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what kind of work out regimine do you have her on?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking girl you got there


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice looking girl. I love the first pic that's a great shot.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

maaan... you really do what you do, dont ya? i cant believe the AC can see dogs like that and think theyre abused or neglected!!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW..That girl looks amazing...


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

wow nice lookin girl


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG IT LOOKS LIKE A MAN! lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

is this the champion female????


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

I love this dog! Is there anything imparticular to get muscle defanition along the ribs i havent seen manny pits like that so I'm assuming its the dogs DNA Onyx is all muscle in his chest, legs, neck and back but not his ribs he eats like a pig but its just skin there you do not have to push down at all to feel his ribs. he gets snacks pretty much all day the vets say there is nothing wrong with him and he is perfectly healthy that way he now weighs 69 pounds. I dont think he will get muscle there since there is little meat in that area. I mean its not like you can see a clear outline of his ribs his skin doesnt stick to them like that but like some pits they are still noticable.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

She is a good looking dog no doubt but once again, I hate cropped ears on an APBT.
I think it gives them that mean look that causes people to think they are human aggressive.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

to each their own. i think on some apbts it goes great and draws attention to the skull defanition i think it a good way to show off a good example of a great apbt head on some it just does not look right.Some ppl will think its scary,some will appreciate it, and some will get a sick little thrill of it, some will even think its cute.the cropped ear argument is a pointless one to me it wont really get you ne where.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks every one for taking a look at her,,,
her stiations (spell?) I believe is from flirtpole ,she does do mills too when working w/ her, and guess her genetics help out too, her unkle Bruno has rose prick ears and I left them, she had floppy ears and needed a crop, I like both crops and no crops depends on each dog.... We have quite a few w natural and then a few w/ crops...

Side note,,, shows like on animal planet, where they show the ignorant A.C talking about people that crop their pits is because they will be used for illegal purposes, gets really under my skin, because comments like that are heard by the general public that dont know much about show dogs etc or pits / bully ... that they will believe anything they see on t.v, so then you walk your dog w/ a nice crop and have the public perceive you in a bad way, all because of ignarant comments... its cosmetic and a preference.....

Thanks again for lookin, her Niece ,I just visited with last night and shes gonna be looking just like her but a lil more compact w/ a lil more muscle, she is going on 7 months.ill post pics as they become avail..


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Wow. She looks great


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Naustroms said:


> Wow. She looks great


Thanks.....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gorgeous! R/E? I see a bit of Remi in her, am I right?


----------

